# الشروط العامة لمقاولات اعمال الهندسة المدنية في العراق بقسميها الاول والثاني



## عبد الحسن محمد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي بارسال نسخة كاملة الاخيرة من الشروط العامة لمقاولات اعمال الهندسة المدنية في العراق وع جزيل الشكر 
××××××××××××××× (يمنع وضع الإيميل أو أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات.. أبو الحلول)


----------



## حيدر البراك (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز عبدالحسن
كما رأيت فانه يحضر وضع الاي ميل 
لذلك ارسل لي اي ميل على ×××××××××××××××××××× واني ادزلك المطلوب بي دي اف وعندي نسخة عربي ونسخة انكليزي وتدلل

يمنع وضع الإيميل أو أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات، وما يدهشني حقاً هو معرفتك بذلك صراحة في هذه المشاركة وقيامك بذلك.. أبو الحلول..​


----------



## حيدر البراك (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مخالفات واحد من عشرة؟؟؟​انا الذي فهمته من المسألة انه لا يمكن كتابة عنوان بريدي كامل في الموضوع اما ما قمت به انا فلم اكن اعتقد انه مخالفة وفي الحقيقة انا اردت ان افيد زميلي المهندس لانه ليس لدي رابط للكود الذي طلب وانا لا خبرة لي في تحميل الملفات وقد رأيت ذلك اقصر الطرق ولانني ادرك ان المهندس حين يطلب كودا معيناًَ فهو يكون في سباق مع الزمن
على العموم اعتقد انه كان يجب اعلامي بذلك لا ان يوضع حقل فيه المخلفات فورا 
مشكور يا ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (1 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الحسن محمد قال:


> اسلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي بارسال نسخة كاملة الاخيرة من الشروط العامة لمقاولات اعمال الهندسة المدنية في العراق وع جزيل الشكر
> ××××××××××××××× (يمنع وضع الإيميل أو أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات.. أبو الحلول)


 



حيدر البراك قال:


> اخي العزيز عبدالحسن
> 
> كما رأيت فانه يحضر وضع الاي ميل
> لذلك ارسل لي اي ميل على ×××××××××××××××××××× واني ادزلك المطلوب بي دي اف وعندي نسخة عربي ونسخة انكليزي وتدلل​
> ...


 



حيدر البراك قال:


> مخالفات واحد من عشرة؟؟؟
> انا الذي فهمته من المسألة انه لا يمكن كتابة عنوان بريدي كامل في الموضوع اما ما قمت به انا فلم اكن اعتقد انه مخالفة وفي الحقيقة انا اردت ان افيد زميلي المهندس لانه ليس لدي رابط للكود الذي طلب وانا لا خبرة لي في تحميل الملفات وقد رأيت ذلك اقصر الطرق ولانني ادرك ان المهندس حين يطلب كودا معيناًَ فهو يكون في سباق مع الزمن
> على العموم اعتقد انه كان يجب اعلامي بذلك لا ان يوضع حقل فيه المخلفات فورا
> مشكور يا ابو الحلول​




أعتقد أن التعديل الأول في المشاركة الأولى كان واضحاً تماماً، وهو تعديل يدوي وليس ألكتروني، وذلك واضح تماماً أيضاً في المشاركة الأولى.. ولم أعتد أبداً على توجيه الإنذار، يمكن الاستفسار من جميع الأخوة الذين قمت بتعديل مشاركاتهم لا أكثر ولا أقل، ولكن الإصرار على المخالفة استدعى الإنذار..

أتمنى الاطلاع جيداً على شروط الملتقى الواردة في الموضوع المثبت التالي:







*مثبــت:* شروط التسجيل و المشاركة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## حيدر البراك (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## حيدر البراك (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*انتظرني يا اخي عبدالحسن*

اخي العزيز عبد الحسن
سوف ارفع لك الكود الخاص بالمواصفات المدنية حالما يصبح عدد مشاركاتي 100 صبرا مهندس عبدالحسن فانا قريب من المئة والله الموفق


----------



## حيدر البراك (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز الان الكود الذي طلبت بين يديك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/151493/1225794982.zip

خالص تحياتي ولو اخذنا مخالفة بسبب الملف بس المهندس العراقي يستاهل 
تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (4 نوفمبر 2008)

حيدر البراك قال:


> اخي العزيز عبد الحسن
> سوف ارفع لك الكود الخاص بالمواصفات المدنية حالما يصبح عدد مشاركاتي 100 صبرا مهندس عبدالحسن فانا قريب من المئة والله الموفق


 


حيدر البراك قال:


> اخي العزيز الان الكود الذي طلبت بين يديك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/151493/1225794982.zip
> 
> خالص تحياتي ولو اخذنا مخالفة بسبب الملف بس المهندس العراقي يستاهل
> تحياتي


 
أشكر اهتمامك بنقل المعلومة المفيدة م. حيدر البراك.. 

وفقنا الله جميعاً لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح، وأعطانا على قدر نوايانا..


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي حيدر البراك لاصرارك على مساعده الاخرين 
مع تحياتي


----------



## حيدر البراك (5 نوفمبر 2008)

كلنا اخوة ونتعاون على الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## بلسم باسم (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ حيدر البراك على روح التعاون الجميلةالتي لديك


----------



## civill-eng (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتقد هذه سرية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbarcelonar (7 نوفمبر 2008)

لا اقول سوى انه انت رائع جدا


----------



## زكوع (31 مايو 2009)

عاشت الايادي وبارك الله بكم


----------



## khalid3x77 (1 يونيو 2009)

أخواني الأعزاع يمكن الحصول على النسخة الجديدة المعدلة من الشروط العامة للمقاولات من مكتبة وزارة العدل في شارع حيفا بمبلغ ثلاثة آلاف دينار عراقي


----------



## reahab (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي حيدر على جهودك لكن اتمنى اذا كان لديك اصدار عام 2008 من الشروط والتي تم تعميمها مؤخرا
تقبل مروري وتحياتي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 يونيو 2009)

thanx to eng.haeder for this doc. thnk you very much


----------



## عبدالله خيرالدين (9 يونيو 2009)

عشت يا اخ حيدر اصرار شخص اصيل


----------



## امير الصباح (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmoudj_66 (5 يوليو 2009)

كنت رائعا يااخي حيدر وتستاهل كل خير


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (5 يوليو 2009)

هذه من احد الزملاء في المنتدى (منقول ) للامانة عسى ان تستفاد منها .. مع تحياتي :75:


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (5 يوليو 2009)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس حيدر على هذا الاصرار لنقل المعلومة .. جزاك الله كل الخير اخوية الكريم


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AYMEN_J (6 يوليو 2009)

عندي بس كتاب مو ملف الكتروني


----------



## مروة الشمري (6 يوليو 2009)

تسلم اخويه حيدر وعاشت ايدك


----------



## احمد السياب2 (6 يوليو 2009)

*فشل الفحص الكيميائي*

لدي بناية ذات طابقين بناء جديد ولدى اجراء الفحوصات الكيميائية تبن انها غير مطابقة للمواصفات العراقية ما هي الحلول التي لديكم رجاء :87:


----------



## odwan (6 يوليو 2009)

الإخوة الأعضاء الكرام لقد قلنا وألزمنا كل الأعضاء بقراءة الشروط داخل الملتقى وأرجوا من الإخوة التقيد وعدم التفريط بهذه الإلتزامات والشروط وبارك الله فى الإخوة المشرفين 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## saadkj1969 (18 أغسطس 2009)

يرجى التفضل بأرسال الشروط العامة لمقاولات أعمال الهندسة المدنية بقسيمها الاول والثاني


----------



## saadkj1969 (18 أغسطس 2009)

والله وتعيش ياحيدر البراك على الجهد الطيب


أخوك المهندس سعد كاظم جواد


----------



## حيدر البراك (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل سعد كاظم جواد اسعد الله ايامك بالخير والمسرات
انا في خدمة الطيبين ان شاء الله.

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بوركت يا حيدر
عاشت ايديك
انت شاب مبدع
ادعو الله ان يحفظك من كل شر


----------



## حيدر البراك (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الفاضل ثائر تقبل الله صيامك وقيامك

بصراحة كلماتك اعلاه حركت في قلبي مشاعر الاخوة الصادقة بيننا وذلك لانها نبعت من قلبك الحنون والمليء بالحب لكل ما هو عراقي.

ادعو الله ان يوفقك لكل خير وان يحفظك ومن تحب من كل شر وان لا يخرجك من الدنيا حتى يرضى عنك.

بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## النجاري (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ممنون منك ابو كرار ما قصرت حقيقه جنت محتاج الملف كلش كلش نجازيك بالافراح ونشكر حرصك على نقل الفائده
والشكر موصول طبعا للاستاذ المحترم ابو الحلول على الحرص والمتابعة الفعاله


----------



## حيدر البراك (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل النجاري غفر الله لنا ولكم 
نحن في خدمتكم ان شاء الله في اي شيء تطلبون ان كان بالامكان توفيره لكم
وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

انت يا حيدر تستحق كل التقدير لما تقدمه لهذا المنتدى
اكمل ابداعاتك في كل المجالات


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amanj (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## prince_2004 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلموا على هالموضوع وحيا الله الروح الهندسية هههههههههههه


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيييييييييييييييلا


----------



## مسلم جعفري (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*تعليمات تنفيذ العقود الحكومية رقم 1 لسنة 2008*

الشروط التي ارفقها الاخ حيدر البراك مشكورا هي لسنة 1973 وأظن أن عليها تعديلات وللفائدة هناك تعليمات اضافية بعنوان ((تعليمات تنفيذ العقود الحكومية رقم 1 لسنة 2008)) وهي موجودة على النت بمجرد كتابتها في محرك البحث كوكل ستظهر لك عدة عناوين اختر منها التالي ليظهر لك تحميل ملف وورد يمكنك تحميله بسهولة....................... وشكرا

((
[DOC] تعليمات تنفيذ العقود الحكومية - Ministry of Planning and ... - [ Translate this page ]File Format: Microsoft Word - View as HTML
المادة ـ 25 ـ تلغى تعليمات تنفيذ العقود الحكومية رقم (1 ) لسنة 2007 . ... علي غالب بابان. وزير التخطيط والتعاون الانمائي. /5 / 2008.
www.mop-iraq.org/.../Implementing Regulations of Public Procurement%2... - Similar


----------



## م. الباحث (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوان الكرام اذا احد المهندسين لديه شروط تسجيل و تصنيف الشركات في العراق من الفئة الاولى الى الخامسة طبعا للمقاولات والاستشارات ليفيدني بالموضوع واكون شاكر له


----------



## حمد فائق (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على نسخة من الشروط العامة لاعمال الهندسة المدنية بقسميها الاول والثاني في العراق


----------



## عبدالله منكورى (4 مارس 2010)

ارجو ارسال اخر نسخة معدلة من الشروط العامة للمقاولات للاعمال الهنسة المدنية بقسميها الاول والثانى فى العراق
مع جزيل الشكر....


----------



## فؤاد الفهداوي (25 مايو 2010)

تسلم اخوي العزيز وما قصرت


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى ومشكور اخى المهندس الى بعث رابط الشروط العامة للمقاولات بس الواضح ان هذه النسخة قديمة فيا ريت ان تكون عندك النسخة الحديثة والاخيرة لهذه الشروط لانى جدا محتاجهه (اخوكم المهندس)


----------



## حمودة باشا (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا حيدر البراك على مساعدة اخوك عبد الحسن والاخرين ،وفعلا المهندس العراقي يستحق المساعدة.


----------



## وليد الثرواني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا ...........


----------



## magdyamdb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aburawan (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك يا اخي حيدر البراك وجاك الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء من مهندسين العراق ارجو ان افيدكم بهذه المعلومه وهو اذا كنت في احد دوائر الدولة فان الشروط العامه للمقاولات العراقية لا تفيدك بشي ابدا فان صار هناك خطاء ما في اي جزء من البناء فان القانون العراقي لا يعتبر هذه الشروط شرط ملزم على مهندس دوائر الدولة وهذا ما صار عندي اخواني الاعزاء ( على كولة القاضي بلله واشرب ميه ) اما اذا كنت تعمل في احد في احد الشركات العراقية الخاصة لا والله اتفيدك . هذا الكلام موجه للمهندسين العراقيين فقط مع الاحترام


----------



## عمادغانم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو تزويدى باحدث نسخة لشروط اعمال الهندسة المدنية العراقية مع الشكر


----------



## الحاج تحسين (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي حيدر البراك على جهودك بمساعدة الاخرين كثر الله من امثالك


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز اشكر جهودكم ...
ولكن المواد من رقم 55 الى رقم 61 مفقودة من النسخة العربية 
مع اطيب تحياتي


----------



## أناقة المهندس (16 سبتمبر 2011)

انا ممتن لكم لقبولي بملتقى المهندسين العرب ونسأل ألله يوفقنا وأياكم للعمل بكل مايخدم الملتقى ووفقكم ألله


----------



## مهدي شاكر (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء ممكن طريقة حساب مساحة ومحيك الاقواس العباسية والاندليسة المستعملة في المساجد بالاضافة الى القبب لكي اتمكن من تخمين المواد مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## فاهرام (8 فبراير 2012)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

اني سعيد بانظمامي الئ زملائي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## فاهرام (8 فبراير 2012)

انني محتاج نسخة من شروط المقاولة لاعمال الهندسة المدنية بقسميها الاول والثاني هل احد ان يستطيع مساعدتي


----------



## الداوودي (1 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## nibali78 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
ممكن محاضرات في المساحة للهندسة المدنية ضروري جدا


----------



## مهندس صفاء (30 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الجميلي (19 يناير 2015)

ارجو منكم اعطائي الكود الامريكي 2008


----------

